# "لا تسكروا بالخمر الذى فيه الخلاعه بل إمتلإوا بالروح"



## KERO KINGOOO (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*"لا تسكروا بالخمر الذى فيه الخلاعه بل إمتلإوا بالروح" (أفسس 17:5) "*

"و فيما هو مجتمع معهم اوصاهم ان لا يبرحوا من اورشليم بل ينتظروا موعد الآب الذى سمعتموه منى. لأن يوحنا عمد بالماء و اما انتم فستتعمدون بالروح القدس ليس بعد هذه الايام بكثير. ... لكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم و تكونون لى شهودا فى اورشليم و فى اليهوديه و السامره و الى اقصى الارض" (أع 4:1)
"الذى فيه ايضاً أنتم اذ سمعتم كلمة الحق إنجيل خلاصكم الذى فيه ايضاً إذ آمنتم ختنتم بروح الموعد القدوس الذى هو عربون ميراثنا لفداء المقتنى لمدح مجده" افسس 13:1) 
"هكذا مكتوب ايضاً. صار آدم الانسان الأول نفساً حيه و آدم الأخير روحا محيياً"
 (1 كورنثوس 45:15) 
"و ليس أحد يقدر أن يقول يسوع رب إلا بالروح القدس" (1 كورنثوس 3:12)
"وأما الرب فهو الروح و حيث روح الرب هناك حريه. و نحن جميعا ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما فى مرآة نتغير الى تلك الصوره عينها من مجد الى مجد كما من الرب الروح" (2 كورنثوس 18:3)
"وأما من إلتصق بالرب فهو روح واحد" (1 كورنثوس 17:6) 
"ام لستم تعلمون ان الظالمين لا يرثون ملكوت الله. لا تضلوا لا زناة و لا عبدة اوثان و لا فاسقون و لا مأبونون و لا مضاجعو ذكور و لا سارقون و لا طماعون و لا سكيرون و لا شتامون و لا خاطفون يرثون ملكوت الله. و هكذا كان أناس منكم. لكن إغتسلتم بل تقدستم بل تبررتم بإسم الرب يسوع و بروح الهنا. (1 كورنثوس 9:6)
"فأعلنه الله لنا نحن بروحه لأن الروح يفحص كل شئ حتى أعماق الله"(1 كورنثوس 10:2)
"لأن كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله هؤلاء هم ابناء الله" (روميه 14:8)
"وكذلك الروح ايضاً يعين ضعفاتنا. لأننا لسنا نعلم ما نصلى لأجله كما ينغى و لكن الروح نفسه يشفع فينا بأنات لا ينطق بها. " (روميه 26:8)

*أحبائى 
ممكن اسأل سؤال من فضلكم يا ترى بعد كل الايات دى وهى  جزء ضئيل جدا من الكل اللى فى كتابنا المقدس عن الروح القدس - الاقنوم الثالث للثالوث القدوس (الرب الروح) يا ترى ما هى علاقتك بالروح القدس اللى المفروض انه ساكن فيك؟ والا انت احزنت روح الله فإنطفأ فى حضرتك فبطل يتعامل معاك من أصله.  انظروا الكلمات التى بالخط الغليظ فى الآيات السابقه. هذه هى النتيجة الحتميه لأمتلأنا بالروح القدس.  هل تريد ان تغتسل و تتقدس و تتبررفتنال الحياة الابديه. هل تريد الحريه و الفرح و السلام. هل تريد قوة الله لتصبح شاهداً له. هل تريد ان تتغير الى صوره الله نفسه و تنمو فى علاقتك بيه من مجد الى مجد و تصبح ابن لله مقاد مباشرة من الله نفسه. هل تريد ان تصبح روح واحد مع الله ‘ هل تريد اعلان فى معرفة الرب. هل تريد عندما تكون فى ضعف ان يصلى فيك الله نفسه.

يا ترى هل تشتاق لهذا الملئ و نتائجه المباركه المذكوره عاليه.  هل تطلبه بكل قلبك. الله بيقولك الى الآن لم تطلبوا شيئاً اطلبوا ليكون فرحكم كاملاً.  انت بتبص على الآباء الرسل و القديسين و تقول يا ريت أصبح زيهم لكن انا فين و هما فين. لكن افهم يا حبيبى الرب الإله الصالح وعدنا فى كتابه بكل ما سبق و اكثر بكتير- إن آمنت ترى مجد الله فى حياتك - هما لما صدقوا مواعيده اعطاهم ملئ روحه القدوس فشفتهم بيكلموا الله كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه‘ بيعملوا آيات و معجزات باسم فتى الله القدوس يسوع، يفتحوا السما و يقفلوها و يتنازل ليهم الآب المبارك بأكتر من كده بكتير من أجل الإسم الحسن يسوع.  الله بنفسه ايضا بيقولك كل ما لى هو لك. عارف الفرق بقى بينك و بين القديسين دول ايه: انهم حبوا ربنا جدا فكرهوا الخطيه اللى فصلاهم عن ربنا و صدقوا ربنا و كلمته اللى فى كتابه المقدس انها لهم  كل واحد فيهم له هو بالذات و طلبوا مواعيده و طلبهوها بكل قلبهم فصار لهم كل اللى ذكرناه قبلاً واعظم.

الله عنده استعداد النهارده يخلق منك قديس القرن الواحد و العشرين لأنه هو اللى هيقدسك و هيخصصك ليه لما ترجع له بكل قلبك بالتوبه و الدموع و الخضوع و الانكسار لأنه وعد ووعده حق إن كل من يقبل اليه بقلب الخاشع المنسحق لا يرزله ابداً. هو دا الهنا حبيبنا يا فرحنا بيه و مهما الأعادى شككونا فيه.  هل تقبل اليه الأن و تصدق كلامه لك و تنتظر مواعيده بكل الشوق. "هوذا الآن وقت مقبول هوذا الآن يوم خلاص. اليوم إن سمعتم صوته فلا تقسوا قلوبكم." دخلنى العمق معاك اتمتع برؤياك تتملى عيونى بهاك لحد ما القاك.*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (18 أكتوبر 2006)

*كلامك يا كيرو حلو اووووووووووى ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا جيرل على مروك 
ويارب الموضوع يكون نال اعجابك*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*عجابنى اوووووى يا كيرو بجد قولى بتجيب الكلام ده منين يا سوسه!!!!!*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (21 أكتوبر 2006)

معلومات سرية خالص
ههههههههههه


----------

